# Would you ever go to the movies alone?



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I was talking to a few friends and they all said that they have gone to the movies alone. I don't know if I could do that, as much fun as it sounds. Have your or would you ever go to the movies alone?


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes. I would go to movies by myself.

Well, a factor could be introversion and I don't really want someone beside me when I'm watching.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I've gone alone plenty of times, it's great


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

It's either go alone or not at all. I like movies though, so yeah, I go alone.


----------



## kohitsuji (Jun 13, 2012)

Normally I would want to go with a friend, but this one time no one I knew was interested in the movie and the theater near me had a half-price day so I figured "Meh, why not?"


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

I do go alone to the movies often. Satisfies my strong introversion. :tongue:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> I do go alone to the movies often. Satisfies my strong introversion. :tongue:


I am 100% introverted, which is why I would love going alone, but my Fe is all, "Um, dude, people are going to look at you all :shocked:" hahaha


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> I am 100% introverted, which is why I would love going alone, but my Fe is all, "Um, dude, people are going to look at you all :shocked:" hahaha


I'm an INTP and my Fe is horribly underdeveloped.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I've probably seen more movies alone than with someone. Especially in my teens & after my divorce. I find I get more absorbed in the movie if I'm not bumping elbows & making snack runs. But, one used to always hug me during the scary parts so I always took her with me.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

I go to the movies all the time by myself! Why should I have to see a movie I don't want to see or wait just because I'll be with a few people?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep, and concerts. Often much better that way.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I save some movies that other people want to see, and wait to see them with those people.

Other movies, I'll go ahead and see by myself.


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, but it is not nearly as fun. And it's more lonely. I prefer to share my experiences with others.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

I've gone to the movies alone on more than one occasion. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

I think going to the movie alone is BORING!!!!
:bored:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I always go alone.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> I always go alone.


I have often gone to the movies alone too. Besides, why do you need anyone but yourself, its not like a social event. I don't like anyone talking to me and people who talk in front or beside me get the ole evil eye. Spending a few hours at the movies alone is no different than sitting home watching a movie alone. Besides, i don't like sharing my popcorn and candy  ;D


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Why would I not?

I'm afraid I don't understand the question. If there's a movie playing that I want to see, why would I need to have someone else accompany me in order to see it? So that would mean that if no one else cares to see the movie that I would not see it at all? I don't need other people in order to do any particular thing I may wish to do.


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

I would like to go to a movie alone, but not for the alone time like a lot of you have said. I'd like to go just to go. It's something I've never done. Honestly, though, I'd probably end up just talking to some people in line, and then talking to a few on the way out. Defeats the purpose I guess. ;D


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

The last movie I saw by myself was _The Avengers_. I go to the movie alone quite often. It baffles the hell out of one of my friends who is an ambivert. Even at work, I get strange looks every now and then when I say I go alone. Still, if someone is willing to go with me, I don't mind the company but I'm just as, if not a little more content going by myself.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

ibage said:


> The last movie I saw by myself was _The Avengers_. I go to the movie alone quite often. It baffles the hell out of one of my friends who is an ambivert. Even at work, I get strange looks every now and then when I say I go alone.


Why?

I don't get it. Why should someone care whether someone else goes to see a movie with other people or not? How does it affect them?


----------



## wordweaver (Jun 13, 2012)

I understand why someone would not want to go to the movie theater alone. I was scared too, at first.

I'll never forget my first time... <wink.>

I went to see the Truman Show. It was great. I got popcorn (the way I liked it) sat where I wanted, and didn't have to share the armrest.

Years later, I started a career in which I had to travel the world alone all of the time. That's when I truly learned to enjoy my own company. 

It's still liberating how comfortable I am in my own skin and I know I can go where ever the hell I want by myself if I want to!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah I go to the cinema sometimes by myself. It's sometimes good doing things on your own. I don't understand why people see it as a big deal going to the cinema alone. It is a passive activity. If it is bowling I would say it is a big deal because you enjoy bowling with people. I sometimes feel I'm weird doing things on my own, like going to a nightclub on my own sometimes, going places on my own. With people it is like you always need to do things all the time with other people.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I went to see Alice in Wonderland alone when it came out because none of people who were my friends at the time were interested. If it had come out a few months later...

Enough bitterness from me. I never used to go to the cinema alone very often. My ex-boyfriend would usually go with me if no one else wanted to see a film, or if they'd already seen it. Since he went to university, I've been going alone more often though. I saw Brave alone a few weeks ago and I saw The Dark Knight Rises on my own, though I intend to watch that again when I can finally get a group together.

It's nice to not go in a group. I don't like the obligations being in a group slaps you with; sitting together, waiting for others to ponce about at the lobby, etc. On my own I can just get in, get out and grab something to eat at my own pace. No waiting around or being hurried.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

I prefer it! One time, I actually went to a movie where I was the only person in the room. It was really weird, but quiet so I got to enjoy it more without all the annoying ambiance.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently went to see the new Spiderman in 3D, all alone with my nerd glasses.


----------



## erica (Jan 2, 2012)

I do quite often. And it's not really because I prefer it, but because I don't care enough to ask someone to join me. Usually when I decide I want to go to the movies, it's the same day I go.. and making plans with someone else just seems like an unnecessary hassle.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

PinkPizazz said:


> I think going to the movie alone is BORING!!!!
> :bored:


I agree. I find movies boring in general. By this, I mean that just sitting and watching a movie sucks. I prefer to be doing something while watching a movie...browsing the internet, eating, playing a game...I mean I'm watching one right now, for example (The Sitter). I'm a multi-tasker. Also, I love to talk during movies. I don't do so in a movie theater but I always do at home unless the other person or people I'm watching with mind.

Anyways, I don't like watching movies in a theater. I only go if someone wants me to go with them and I feel like tagging along. Otherwise, I wait until I can watch in a less boring fashion in my own home.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

Bumblyjack said:


> I agree. I find movies boring in general. By this, I mean that just sitting and watching a movie sucks. I prefer to be doing something while watching a movie...browsing the internet, eating, playing a game...I mean I'm watching one right now, for example (The Sitter). I'm a multi-tasker. Also, I love to talk during movies. I don't do so in a movie theater but I always do at home unless the other person or people I'm watching with mind.
> 
> Anyways, I don't like watching movies in a theater. I only go if someone wants me to go with them and I feel like tagging along. Otherwise, I wait until I can watch in a less boring fashion in my own home.


Exactly! Keeping my hands and mind busy is key! :happy:


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

Bumblyjack said:


> I agree. I find movies boring in general. By this, I mean that just sitting and watching a movie sucks. I prefer to be doing something while watching a movie...browsing the internet, eating, playing a game...I mean I'm watching one right now, for example (The Sitter). I'm a multi-tasker. Also, I love to talk during movies. I don't do so in a movie theater but I always do at home unless the other person or people I'm watching with mind.
> 
> Anyways, I don't like watching movies in a theater. I only go if someone wants me to go with them and I feel like tagging along. Otherwise, I wait until I can watch in a less boring fashion in my own home.


So do you find movies boring for their content and try to entertain yourself otherwise until it finishes or do you just like to have movies running as a background noise?


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

yedra said:


> So do you find movies boring for their content and try to entertain yourself otherwise until it finishes or do you just like to have movies running as a background noise?


A movie is not enough to fully engage my attention. I can watch a movie and do something else at the same time and be able to follow both things well. It's not just background noise. I used to do that all the time as a kid: playing video games while watching tv, talking to my brother, and eating a snack.


----------



## heyimawkward (Jul 6, 2012)

If I wanted to see a movie my friends didn't, absolutely. I'm not missing out on a great movie just because of my friends.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

heyimawkward said:


> If I wanted to see a movie my friends didn't, absolutely. I'm not missing out on a great movie just because of my friends.


Haha your avatar reminded me of this:


----------



## Lacryma (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I'd go alone. Why not? One of my friends looked shocked when I told her this because she thought it was "lonely", but I honestly don't see why she'd think being alone = being sad. If I really want to see the movie and no one else does, why should I drag someone in order to go? That said, I generally prefer waiting for said movie to come out in DVD since I don't particularly enjoy going to the movies when I could very well watch them home XD.


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

I always go by myself. Which reminds me I'll be watching _The Dark Knight Rises_ next saturday.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't get it. Why should someone care whether someone else goes to see a movie with other people or not? How does it affect them?


Different strokes for different folks I suppose. I understand why they'd question it as society deems a lot of activities as something you should be doing socially. I'm not much offended by it. It's like explaining to someone why you'd rather read a book on a Friday night as opposed to going to a party.


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

I've gone to the movies alone, but I will say I wouldn't do it at night. Matinees are much more pleasant to see alone than the night showings. It's fun if you don't have anything to do one afternoon and you want to kill some time. I'd still prefer to go with friends, but my friends are all cheap where I live now. lol.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, I have gone to the movies alone and would do so again. I went to see the Lion King in 3D alone when I was having a hypomanic episode. It was a matinee and parents were there with their kids, as well as grandparents with their grandchildren. I kept getting weird looks like, "Where is your kid?" Even the girl who was at the ticket stand looked at me a bit odd when I said I wanted one ticket. I didn't care though. I was happy sitting by myself and I just sat there singing along to the songs and eating way too much candy. It was great fun.

I would do it again. Especially if I was watching an artsy type or foreign film. I don't have any friends or family members who are into movies like that.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Sure, but I'd prefer company. I'm not strongly introverted.


----------



## Fool (Jul 20, 2012)

I would feel too lonely, way too lonely. 

That could just be me though.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes I would rather go by myself because it feels like a more intense experience.

I'm sure people around me might wonder why I'm alone but, they don't care they are enjoying the movie.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

If it's not a movie that I'm really looking to watch, then I don't mind going with people. But if it's something that I'm really wanting to pay attention to or understand, it really annoys me when the person that I'm going with is making comments or otherwise distracting me. Actually, scratch that. Even if it's not a movie that I'm really interested in, my Fe just goes crazy when I feel that someone I"m with is being rude by talking or acting up. This is the dilemma of my existence: my Fe is so easily inflamed that it's just way easier to avoid people altogether.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

No, I'd never go to the movies alone.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I like goin by myself.


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, because I'm not going for the experience, but to actually watch the movie. I love to get lost in a good movie with a box of Raisenets. It's very hard for me to live in the "here and now."


----------



## Pizal (Jul 8, 2011)

BlissfulDreams said:


> Yes, I have gone to the movies alone and would do so again. I went to see the Lion King in 3D alone when I was having a hypomanic episode. It was a matinee and parents were there with their kids, as well as grandparents with their grandchildren. I kept getting weird looks like, "Where is your kid?" Even the girl who was at the ticket stand looked at me a bit odd when I said I wanted one ticket. I didn't care though. I was happy sitting by myself and I just sat there singing along to the songs and eating way too much candy. It was great fun.
> 
> I would do it again. Especially if I was watching an artsy type or foreign film. I don't have any friends or family members who are into movies like that.


I'm in China so there is really not much of a perception that if you go to the movies alone you are a sad sad human being. Here they have a three hour break between noon and 3 for xiuxi which is basically a siesta. Rather than wait around in a hot office for work to start I went to see the Avengers. It was better than hanging out in an office wasting time. Much more fun with other people, but worth trying.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd say I go alone 75% of the time. It's usually spur of the moment and if it's something I really want to see, I'll go right after work.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I voted yes, but that's only in the further future when I have no other choice and.. probably when I have more confidence xD


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I've gone to a few alone. It can be quite lovely when there aren't many people in the theater, but I admit it's a little uncomfortable if you go to a full screening and you're all by yourself.


----------



## Wikipedian (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I've done it plenty of times.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Fred Willard used to go to the movies alone. I think that recently changed. :tongue:


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I'm not a big movie watcher at the best of times, I voted no but I guess if everyone else has seen a movie so I could discuss it with them later I might.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I already posted in here but I'll do it again anyways. I went solo again last night. For those who do like company at the movies, can I offer some advice?

If you see someone sitting in a row by themselves and there's rows elsewhere, don't sit and box the lone goer in. Further more, don't get upset when he/she needs to get out for whatever reason when they obscure your view of the movie for a brief second.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Yes, I've done it before (not recently, though). Sometimes none of my friends were interested in a film, so I'd go on my own.
Actually, the purpose of going to the movies is to see a film.... it's not to grope each other in the dark or chat with your friends to distract everybody else from the film.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, I would! 








​Of curse that I prefer to go with friends or family!!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I don't mind it. I've only went twice. First time, my friend was working and he was my ride back, so I explored the city all day and went to see 500 Days Of Summer. The 2nd time, I went and saw Titanic in 3D at IMAX because it was the 100th anniversary, and I was the only one who was all about Titanic. LOL. I'd do it again though.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure why not.


----------



## Ed S (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't anymore, but when I was a kid I lived near a mall with a movie theater and I would pay to see a movie then walk into another movie. Sometimes I would watch 3 or 4 movies in a day. I loved being able to see the R rated movies that I wouldn't be able to get into on my own it was a blast for me.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes I would and I have, it's a choice and it's no big deal. I have a boyfriend and friends to go to the movies with, but I don't like the pressure that I absolutely ''have'' to do ''everything'' with company. I can do some things on my own.

That's not to say I go to the movies alone all the time. Last I went to the cinema, I had company.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 4, 2012)

I would go alone. 
However, it would depend how much I truly desire to see the movie. If the desire isn't that strong, I'd rather find a movie at how that sounds more enjoyable.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I actually just went to the movies alone last month. It isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

It doesn't bother me in the least.
I'm not about to deny myself seeing a movie I really wanted to, just because I couldn't find someone to go with me.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes roud:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Never! And I'm pretty introverted.
I see movie going as a social activity and going alone just isn't something I'd consider. I can rent it and watch it at home if it's a movie I really want to see. But there aren't a whole lot of movies I really want to see in the first place!


----------



## Kat91 (Mar 27, 2012)

I would like to but I don't think I would enjoy it as much and I don't think I could do it - okay I would be really embarrassed doing so, there I said it! I totally admire those who do though and I would love to be able to do it myself.

I have my cinema buddy though - my husband, we do everything together, just us two and it's really nice. Before that I had a friend as my cinema buddy, I've only been to the cinema in a big group twice and it was fun, but unfortunately I don't have many friends to do that with anymore.


----------



## Incognita (Jun 13, 2012)

... Damnit! I take back my vote. I totally would. Why not?


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Sure, if I was excited enough about the movie! I'd much rather have a (quiet) friend along, but I'm not going to miss out on a movie that I really want to see just 'cause I don't have a companion.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Pursuing my interests > Companionship.

Always been how I live my life. Went to a meditation lecture just today. I can't think of anything but regret if I didn't go just because I knew no one there. I feel this applies to most activities. Follow your passions


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Of course. I'm not going to cave into the arbitrary social demands of society.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I prefer going by myself.  I saw Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows: Part 2 by myself and bawled my eyes out. Also saw The Dark Knight Rises by myself.  The other times I've seen a film with cousins or friends, they've laughed at me for how overly sentimental I get during films. I was crying during Return of the King and my cousin turns to me in the middle of this one particularly emotional scene and says (quite loudly): "Oh my God. Are you _crying_!?". LOL. Jerk.  Plus, I can't stand it when people talk to me during a film. For some reason, I always manage to go with people who need to have everything explained to them, or tell you their thought process throughout the film. *groans*


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

No man, I don't see the point in going to the movies without a friend or family member.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

It doesn't matter to me whether I go alone or with family/friends. You shouldn't be talking through a movie anyway so I don't really see why people have a problem going by themselves. If you time it right, you can make it to the theatre just in time for the trailers so you're not sitting there before anything starts if you feel awkward about it. But yeah, I'd say I might even prefer going alone. Means I don't have to share my snacks. :wink:


----------



## breadandbutter (Aug 16, 2012)

Since I only go to the movies if friends or family members want to go there with me, no.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

No, it's kind of weird in my opinion. Even though you don't really do any talking during a movie, it's weird once the movie finishes, to leave the theater and no one to have around to discuss the movie with. It's just weird.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I have gone to movies alone. I prefer going with someone else, but there have been some movies that I wanted to see that nobody else that I knew wanted to see.


----------



## wolfdream88 (Nov 22, 2013)

I saw Prometheus by myself when it hit theaters a few years ago. Not the best movie, but a nice birthday present for myself.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Violator Rose said:


> No, it's kind of weird in my opinion. Even though you don't really do any talking during a movie, it's weird once the movie finishes, to leave the theater and no one to have around to discuss the movie with. It's just weird.


Jeeze, I forgot all about this thread I made. xD How in the world did you find it? Scouring through pages? Haha.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Antipode said:


> Jeeze, I forgot all about this thread I made. xD How in the world did you find it? Scouring through pages? Haha.


Pretty much roud:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I go by myself to the movies about 90-95% of the time. 

While I would like to be able to go with an SO or maybe my one son who loves movies (so it would be a "shared" experience even if we're not talking), in general I just like the flexibility of when I can go, where I can sit, what I can see, etc., all by myself. I do not like talking DURING a serious movie (and not much during a funny one), but I do like to discuss movies afterwards.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I have gone to the movies alone. I just wanted to see the movie and I didn't want to wait to make arrangements with another person.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I always go with my best friend but there's was a lot of times that I asked myself "I think I want to go the movies all by my own" it would be relaxing.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Lemxn said:


> I always go with my best friend but there's was a lot of times that I asked myself "I think I want to go the movies all by my own" it would be relaxing.


Aw shucks; it looks like we wouldn't blend well in the theaters. xD I make it a sport to make funny commentary about the movie to my friends. 






Of Rifftrax, how I love them.


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

If I wanted to see the movie enough, yes. That isn't common though. I'm usually not interested in movies.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, I have done this before but I prefer to go with other people so we can discuss the movie afterwards.


----------



## Wings and Rise (Feb 3, 2014)

All the time. : )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

It's funnier with company.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

I generally prefer going to a movie with someone-if anything, just to talk about it afterward.
But if I really want to see a movie, I'm not going to wait for someone to see it with-I have no problems going to the movies alone.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I much prefer watching movies with friends. Human interaction is nice.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I have gone alone a few times. I think I can enjoy the movie more when I'm alone. 

But, it's more fun with friends because you can joke about or discuss the scenes afterwards. 

*Though I have a few, dare I say, "rules" about going to the movies by myself: *

- No horror movies! (I need someone's arm to cling on to please.) 
- No going after dark. (I get lost easily!)
- No.. uh, that's all I got.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope, and l never have.

That said, l don't really 'like' movies.

l don't dislike them, but they are not a preferred form of media for me. l think the social aspect is huge, also don't really like to even watch movies at home with someone because it's really all about going out.

Music and reading are my solitary entertainment.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

zazara said:


> I have gone alone a few times. I think I can enjoy the movie more when I'm alone.
> 
> But, it's more fun with friends because you can joke about or discuss the scenes afterwards.
> 
> ...


But horror movies are fun!


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> But horror movies are fun!


With company! Not alone! 

Horror movie with friends = comedy

Horror movie alone = horror


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

zazara said:


> With company! Not alone!
> 
> Horror movie with friends = comedy
> 
> Horror movie alone = horror


I like horror/thriller that has a good story (like Identity).

I dislike gory or human pain horror. :mellow:


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Antipode said:


> I like horror/thriller that has a good story (like Identity).
> 
> I dislike gory or human pain horror. :mellow:


Yeah, usually when I think horror, I imagine gore and disturbing images. 
(Don't even get me started on The Human Centipede. Whoever thought up of that is.. I can't even think of the right word for it. It's just screwed up on so many levels. How could anyone enjoy seeing that?) 

I don't mind psychological thrillers as much.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

zazara said:


> Yeah, usually when I think horror, I imagine gore and disturbing images.
> (Don't even get me started on The Human Centipede. Whoever thought up of that is.. I can't even think of the right word for it. It's just screwed up on so many levels. How could anyone enjoy seeing that?)


Pshh, it didn't even take me a second to say, "Um... hell no?" when people told me of its concept.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Antipode said:


> Pshh, it didn't even take me a second to say, "Um... hell no?" when people told me of its concept.


Exactly! :angry:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't like movie theaters. Don't like the seat, they hurt my back, and my ass. Can't sit still in such a seat for hours. Can't remember the last time I went to the movies, it has been years. No interest in going ever again really. 

I want to watch movies, high, by myself, in comfort. I guess maybe a girl would be allowed too on special occasions.

roud:


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, I go alone all the time, at least once per month. I tend to enjoy the experience more when I go alone. When I go by myself, I usually go early to late afternoon because I find that there are lots of other people there by themselves as well at that time of the day so it does not seem odd.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I have/would go alone if it's a movie that has really caught my eye, which is pretty rare. But I would be much more likely to get my butt out to the theaters if someone were to ask me to go.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I just did today. I do it all the time.


----------

